# Error 80 - 5D Mark III



## MeHoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Got this today while shooting out in 85 degree weather. I wonder if I'm the only one to get this on the new camera... 

I popped the battery out and put it back in and all was well.

At the time I was shooting with my 100mm IS macro, which I have to admit, while it's sharp, is constructed like a piece of crap. It's been in for service once already due to the plastic IS mounts inside rattling around. I thought it was broken, but I guess that's just how an $1100 lens is supposed to sound. 

Not sure if it's due to the lens, memory card, camera, etc.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Chris Geiger (Apr 8, 2012)

There is another topic about this subject. Others have seen this issue when using non Canon batteries. What batteries are you using?


----------



## VirtualRain (Apr 8, 2012)

The other topic is here... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=5358.0

It's definitely not confined to other batteries. I've only been using the Canon supplied battery with the camera and I'll see the error every 1 in a hundred shots or so. It occurs with both the kit lens and my 35L.


----------



## thatcherk1 (Apr 8, 2012)

I have the same problem, several lenses, several memory cards, several batteries, all canon batteries. It happened on one camera, I returned it, and the second (and current) one I have does the problem too.

Let me know if anyone finds out a solution.


----------



## bp (Apr 8, 2012)

I get the Err 80 with one specific CF card. A 16GB Kingston 133x. I also have 5 other identical cards, same brand/size/everything and they all work fine.

For me, it's not related to batteries or even a specific make/model of card, but rather just with ONE card period. If you can't reproduce it, you can't explain it. I just don't use that card in the camera anymore and everything's fine.

EDIT: I revisited that same card that's giving me issues - it's not an Error 80 - it's Error 02. I tried doing a reformat in a card reader connected to the computer - did the "slow" version which took forever. No change - still can't seem to write to it


----------



## MeHoo (Apr 9, 2012)

Kingston 32GB CompactFlash (CF) Card Ultimate 600x

Worked fine in my 7D for years.


----------



## japhoto (Apr 9, 2012)

Have you tried formatting the cards in a card reader and with a computer?

Seems a lot like the problem I had with my Oly gear a few years ago. Went from the E-520 to the E-3 and just popped the card in, formatted it in-camera and went shooting. Random freezes, mirror would lock up and nothing would happen until the battery was taken out.

The solution was to properly format the card with a computer (not quick format), put it back in the camera and format it again in-camera. Never had any problems again after that.

I still use the same CF cards with my Canon gear and yes, I did format them before putting it in the 7D and I still do format the cards once in a while in the computer and then in-camera.

Worth a shot anyways...


----------



## AndrewCCM (Apr 9, 2012)

Same problem here. Several different cards ranging from 8GB SanDisk Extreme III, Lexar 16GB Pro 400x to Eye-Fi 8GB. Some SD, some CF and various lens combinations. I have probably seen the error 15 times in the 4 days I have had the camera body.


----------



## MeHoo (Apr 11, 2012)

Not good numbers. Have you had it happen with just one card in there?


----------



## Viggo (Apr 11, 2012)

Do an overwrite via computer to those cards that might not work. I have had one single memorycard act up on me, ever, since, *hmm, I remember seeing a dinosaur* and I put it in my card-reader and did a 8 times overwrite on my Mac, it has worked flawlessly ever since....


----------



## hnjdk (May 2, 2012)

Try without the Eye-Fi card in the camera - maybe only CF card, or CF and normal (not Eye-Fi) SD-card- maybe that could solve the problem.

Looks like a lot of peopla had this problem, all was using Eye-Fi.


----------



## AndrewCCM (May 2, 2012)

Yep.. Seems to be Eye-Fi related.. Regardless, if it's being used for writing or not. I removed the Eye-Fi and have probably shot 3000 frames or more and have not received the error again. I also low-level formatted all my cards in my PC...

FWIW...


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jan 4, 2013)

AndrewCCM said:


> Yep.. Seems to be Eye-Fi related.. Regardless, if it's being used for writing or not. I removed the Eye-Fi and have probably shot 3000 frames or more and have not received the error again. I also low-level formatted all my cards in my PC...
> 
> FWIW...


i know the post is old but i just got a eye fi card and experienced this error 80 too, removing and re installing the battery got it back up and running


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 4, 2013)

Is your Eye-Fi card class 10, 6, or 4?


----------



## kbmelb (Jan 4, 2013)

I had it once with my Eye-Fi card. I have the 16g Class 10.


----------



## Jesse (Jan 4, 2013)

It's not built like crap, you just need to learn how to remove a lens properly. Try turning your camera off first.


----------



## neosec (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all,
FYI I just got the Error 80. Camera locked up with the last photo taken on the LCD screen. No buttons worked and even turning it off would not shut down the camera. I had to remove the battery. I've literally had this camera (5D Mark III) for less than SEVEN hours. It's brand new. I DO NOT have an Eye-Fi card. I am using the Canon battery that came with the camera.
The lens on the camera is a 24-70 f 2.8 L. I have installed a brand new, unused SanDisk Extreme 60Mb/Sec 16 GB card and a Kingston SC4/8GB SD/HC card. The mode was A+ (Auto) and Live view was on. I was intentionally moving the camera during the exposure looking to motion blur while shooting with Live View (just screwing around with my new camera). I low-level formatted the SD card but not the CF card. Camera was set to write to the CF card only. No flash. Battery indicates full. Shutter count reads 88. Writing RAW+L(superfine) JPEG. Hope we figure this out soon.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 12, 2013)

neosec said:


> Hi all,
> FYI I just got the Error 80. Camera locked up with the last photo taken on the LCD screen. No buttons worked and even turning it off would not shut down the camera. I had to remove the battery. I've literally had this camera (5D Mark III) for less than SEVEN hours. It's brand new. I DO NOT have an Eye-Fi card. I am using the Canon battery that came with the camera.
> The lens on the camera is a 24-70 f 2.8 L. I have installed a brand new, unused SanDisk Extreme 60Mb/Sec 16 GB card and a Kingston SC4/8GB SD/HC card. The mode was A+ (Auto) and Live view was on. I was intentionally moving the camera during the exposure looking to motion blur while shooting with Live View (just screwing around with my new camera). I low-level formatted the SD card but not the CF card. Camera was set to write to the CF card only. No flash. Battery indicates full. Shutter count reads 88. Writing RAW+L(superfine) JPEG. Hope we figure this out soon.



it could be the SD card what speed is your SD card even if its not writing to it certain SD cards have caused problems I think (I only use 45mb/s Sandisk SD cards in mine and have not had a problem. even shooting raw to both cards)


----------



## jaayres20 (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been shooting with 2 5d3s all wedding season. I shot 146,000 frames with one of my cameras. I always used 64GB extreem pro Sandisk or 600x Lexar cards. Both CF and SD. I never had an issue all season and used the same cards many times. I sent my camera in to get the shutter replaced and cleaned. Sure enough my next wedding it locked up on me with the last picture taken frozen on the LCD screen. I had to remove the battery grip. I was a little worried because the buffer light was still on. Has anyone had any of their images damaged or cards corrupted due to this error? Luckily none of mine had any issues and I had a back up camera to use for a while until I got enough nerve to take the grip off. It is not fun to have that issue at a wedding. Makes you look stupid while you are getting it sorted out. Im like I know you paid me $2,500 but my camera just malfunctioned. Embarrassing.


----------



## neosec (Jan 12, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> it could be the SD card what speed is your SD card even if its not writing to it certain SD cards have caused problems I think (I only use 45mb/s Sandisk SD cards in mine and have not had a problem. even shooting raw to both cards)



I just looked, It's a dog slow 4MB/sec. I read that the CF cards can be MUCH faster than the SD cards so there will usually be a speed difference between them anyway.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 12, 2013)

neosec said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > it could be the SD card what speed is your SD card even if its not writing to it certain SD cards have caused problems I think (I only use 45mb/s Sandisk SD cards in mine and have not had a problem. even shooting raw to both cards)
> ...


yeah you are better off leaving that card out of the camera 
these are the SD cards i use
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/SanDisk-32GB-Extreme-SD-SDHC-card-45MB-s-Class-10-UHS-I-3D-HD-Video-TAX-Inv-/250991084949?pt=AU_Electronics_Memory_Cards&hash=item3a703c0595

I dont think the 5Dmk3 SD slot can go faster than this anyway so why waste money on more expensive SD cards
My CF cards are 60 or 90 mb/s transcend cards


----------



## glongstaff (Jan 12, 2013)

just came across the link of errors 
http://oneslidephotography.com/list-of-error-message-canon-eos-dslr/

Error 80 is so miscellaneous in its description from Canon


----------



## neosec (Jan 13, 2013)

glongstaff said:


> just came across the link of errors
> http://oneslidephotography.com/list-of-error-message-canon-eos-dslr/
> 
> Error 80 is so miscellaneous in its description from Canon



Thanks Glongstaff!
That link leads to... 
*Error 80 means "Malfunctions related to the electric control or images have been detected"*
That's not much help. I shot a couple hundred more pics today with no problems. Hopefully there is nothing physically wrong with the camera. Might be something a future firmware update can fix. There do seem to be too many people having the issue.


----------



## neosec (Jan 14, 2013)

Well, I had another lockup last night. This time I had a 550EX Speedlight on the body and the lockup was somewhat different. There was no image on the LCD, pressing the shutter release did nothing and all controls were unresponsive. I was writing RAW to the SanDisk Extreme 16GB 60MB/S CF card and JPEG to the same 8GB Kingston SD4 4MB/S SD card. I left the SD card in because I wanted to duplicate the error if I could. I ordered and should receive a new SD card soon, a SanDisk Extreme Pro 16 GB Card 95MB/s (overkill I know, I read the camera's SD slot can't write that fast) I'll swap that in and see if the issue occurs again.
On a related issue, for the first time I'm disappointed with Canon for one of there policies. It seems that I can't return my $3,000 camera that is only 3 days old. Canon's policy for store return is 30 days OR 200 shutter releases (I now have 475 releases). Now it has to go for warranty repair. I have to give up my 3 day old camera for 7-10 day repair turnaround!!!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 14, 2013)

Use the camera with only the CF card, and then with only the SD card installed to see if you can pin it down.
Be sure to do a low level format or erase of the SD card. If the problem is card write speed, a low level format will greatly speed up the SD card until it fills up with used sectors, and then it will be slow again, since it must first erase a block before writing to it. A low level format will also fix any card errors, a regular format will not fix errors.


----------



## neosec (Jan 26, 2013)

Just an update. Since replacing my old, slow, SD card with much faster one and a different brand I have had no lockups or errors of any kind. Have shot thousands of pics since the last lockup. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## DianeS (Feb 2, 2015)

I have had error 80 on my mark3 5D several times - camera freezes and can only be restarted by taking out the battery! - canon have replaced the processor and it is still happening. I have used SD and scan disk cards all at speed 80MB/sec or faster! It has happened when shooting in high temps (above 27 degrees) and if I have been shooting hard-out and card nearly full.
I suggest that it is not a card issue as it has happened to 4 cards of different make and type.
Any ideas out there?


----------



## DianeS (Feb 2, 2015)

I meant I have used CF and Sd cards and both have thrown error 80


----------

